# 850 shifter



## Patchal

Hi I have a buddy with a 09 850 and he has problems with striping out the gear shifter linkage where it bolts to the motor just wondering if there is an aftermarket shifter out there


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Wow thats the first I have heard of this.. Although mine does get hard to shift at times but I have never stripped it out. Im not sure he will be able to find that in an after market part. Keep us updated about this!


----------



## wmredneck

Is there any way to drill through and put a pin in it? Thats what I did with my old fourtrax or foreman. Can't remember which one. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## wc4life21

i just had the same problem on my '10 850...i couldnt come up with anything and the guys at the shop said all they have ever done is replace it....you'll have to post if you and ur buddy come up with something!


----------



## Patchal

Yeah we are both at work till tomorrow so hopefully we will figure something he was thinking putting a nut then welding a wrench on it and just have it so he can get to it easy the way we ride we don't use reverse much it straight through everything he is on his third lever right now in less then a year pretty much every ride he stripes one a little then it's slowly wearing down


----------



## Patchal

Yeah buddy headed up drilling a hole and installing a screw it worked awesome till the whole shifter broke where it drilled out


----------



## wmredneck

Wow... 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Patchal

Well buddy rigged up a wrench on a nut and double nutted it to the motor he cut the wench in a half and drilled a hole in the wrench that is where he connected the stock linkage so he can still use it like nothing happened testing her out this weekend so see if she holds up


----------

